# Spraying Saman hybrid 2in1 stain.



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm trying to replicate what appears to be a toning lacquer over stain. (I could be wrong). See if I can get some pics..I'm not set up to be spraying lacquers, nor do I want too. Has anyone sprayed the Saman 2in1 Stain plus clear. It's a water based product. Did some testing with brush application, but it leaves brushlines. Hoping I can get a better darker finish with spray application.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I know @RH has used Saman products in the past. Not quite sure which. Hopefully he'll chime in. Have you experimented at all with Trans Tint dyes? Pretty easy to make your own custom toner by adding them to whatever your preferred top coat is. They're pretty much compatible with anything, so you're not limited to using a top coat that you're unfamiliar with.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I know @RH has used Saman products in the past. Not quite sure which. Hopefully he'll chime in. Have you experimented at all with Trans Tint dyes? Pretty easy to make your own custom toner by adding them to whatever your preferred top coat is. They're pretty much compatible with anything, so you're not limited to using a top coat that you're unfamiliar with.


I have not, but will look into it thx. My resources are sometimes limited in rural NL.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I know @RH has used Saman products in the past. Not quite sure which. Hopefully he'll chime in. Have you experimented at all with Trans Tint dyes? Pretty easy to make your own custom toner by adding them to whatever your preferred top coat is. They're pretty much compatible with anything, so you're not limited to using a top coat that you're unfamiliar with.


Actually, I don’t think I ever have. Looked it up and it didn’t look familiar. Maybe another member?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

RH said:


> Actually, I don’t think I ever have. Looked it up and it didn’t look familiar. Maybe another member?


Didn't you make a few posts about using Saman stains a year or 2 ago on an exterior door?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Didn't you make a few posts about using Saman stains a year or 2 ago on an exterior door?


Nevermind, just went and found one of your threads. Turns out you were using Sansin. Sorry @finishesbykevyn. I can now officially offer you NO help.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I have used Sansin a fair amount. Great product - though a bit spendy.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Nevermind, just went and found one of your threads. Turns out you were using Sansin. Sorry @finishesbykevyn. I can now officially offer you NO help.


Haha. No worries. Saman may be a Canadian product? Don't quote me on that. They have a really nice Low VOC water based stain. Their water based varnish is also fantastic. I'll muck around spraying their hybrid today and report back. The tds only states to brush it, but I'm assuming that's directed at the diy crowd. I think @Redux or @Holland have done this process maybe?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Haha. No worries. Saman may be a Canadian product? Don't quote me on that. They have a really nice Low VOC water based stain. Their water based varnish is also fantastic. I'll muck around spraying their hybrid today and report back. The tds only states to brush it, but I'm assuming that's directed at the diy crowd. I think @Redux or @Holland have done this process maybe?


I've done this with oil-based stain and poly specifically, and am comfortable repeating that (have done so many times) only because I know that the oil stain will mix completely with the poly and dries without any issues. can be sanded and layered multiple times without any ill effects. It is predictable, and can achieve subtle and customizable darkening/tinting/coloring effects.

I have not tried this with waterbased, but I would like to... would like to move into water-based, just not as familiar with it.

Would like to know the answer as well...

*However, I will say this: if the stain mixes into the clear without separating, and mixes completely... it will probably work. First try just a little stain, and see how it dries. can be layered multiple times with very light tint (if it works), which adds some depth to the piece. Then treat it just like the clear, whatever it calls for regarding re-coating.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> I've done this with oil-based stain and poly specifically, and am comfortable repeating that (have done so many times) only because I know that the oil stain will mix completely with the poly and dries without any issues. can be sanded and layered multiple times without any ill effects. It is predictable, and can achieve subtle and customizable darkening/tinting/coloring effects.
> 
> I have not tried this with waterbased, but I would like to... would like to move into water-based, just not as familiar with it.
> 
> ...


It's actually a pre-mixed product. Comes in a bunch of flavors. Planning to spray some today if I get time..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> It's actually a pre-mixed product. Comes in a bunch of flavors. Planning to spray some today if I get time..
> View attachment 111835


----------

